# VW Drive Easy vehicle protection plan



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a new 2019 Atlas. Our current vehicle was purchased new in 2003 - 15 years ago. This isn't an unusual length of time for us to own a vehicle, the one before hat had over 300,000 miles on her before we passed it on - I still see it around town now and then. Anyway, VW's 6-year/100k mile factory warranty might be the best in the business, but we are interested in purchasing the 10-year/150k mile Drive Easy plan because we plan on keeping the new Atlas as long as possible.

So far, two dealers have told me they didn't offer this plan and another said they would start offering it this year. As far as cost to purchase goes, I have no idea what it will (or should) cost to add this plan to our purchase contract - like all things sold by the dealer, I'm sure there is a certain amount of negotiating room on the price. There are three different levels of protection available, Power-Train, Gold and Platinum with $100 and $250 deductibles.

With the factory warranty still in full force on the Atlas, I know no one has had to use the Drive Easy plan, but if anyone in the industry or as a purchaser can share their knowledge or buying experience with the rest of us, please post.

Thanks,

TWs/VW


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Save you money and in 6 years buy a new vehicle. A 2019 vehicle in 6 years will be a dinosaur.


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

I think extended warranties are a good idea -- especially if you know you'll keep the car a long time and you know how much VW repairs cost.

I bought an extended warranty on my 2016 Touareg (when the factory warranty from VW was 3 years/36K) and I don't regret it. I got a 7 year/100K (no deductible) warranty for $2,488.

Troy Dietrich, who works at Father and Sons VW in W. Springfield MA sells these plans at a deep discount through his website http://fd-warranty.com/index.html

This is not a scam. Check it out and contact Troy directly -- he's a real person and he sells a lot of policies...

Good luck.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Take the cost of the plan and just stick in a basic investment account and you'll be covered when the factory B2B runs out. That's how I deal with this. I don't know why people would ever pay thousands now for something you won't use for 5 years. It could be a meme...."nervous to possibly have to pay thousands in repair bills in 5 years so pays thousands now".


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Anyone With actual knowledge regarding the VW Drive Easy vehicle protection plan, industry insiders, dealers, purchasers, etc., please share your insights...

TWs/VW


https://www.vw.com/financial-services/vehicle-protection/

A Vehicle Service Protection Plan delivers benefits beyond your factory warranty program, with coverage options for mechanical repairs that include parts and labor up to 10 years or up to 150,000 miles. Pay nothing on covered repairs other than the deductible you select.

Additional benefits:
•You’ll receive genuine Volkswagen parts and service for your vehicle
•Nationwide service available at all participating Volkswagen dealers or other authorized service providers
•24-hour Roadside Assistance with enhanced roadside benefits, including battery service, flat tire assistance, fuel or fluid delivery, and lockout assistance up to $100 per occurrence.
•Towing reimbursement of up to $100 to your nearest Volkswagen dealer or authorized service provider
•Rental car reimbursement up to $35 per day for up to 10 days if required
•Trip interruption coverage up to $200 per day for a maximum of five (5) days if required for a total benefit of $1,000 per occurrence
•Deductible options of $0, $100 disappearing, $100, and $250 per visit
•Transferable for a $50 fee if you sell your vehicle to a private party
•Cancelable at any time; after 30 days, subject to a $50 fee

Exclusions:
•Mechanical breakdowns covered by your vehicles’ manufacturer’s warranty
•Mechanical breakdowns caused by accident, collision, vandalism, or weather-related conditions
•Mechanical breakdowns caused by lack of maintenance or pre-existing conditions

Download Brochure: https://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom/brochures/2019/VWVSCBR_180410.pdf


----------



## twowagons (Jul 26, 2013)

*Drive Easy Experience*

hi TW I purchased a DE Warranty several years ago for my 2007 3.6 Passat Wagon just before the original warranty expired. The warranty worked perfectly. I purchased it for one reason ,because that model year car was known for a defect with an Oil Pump bolt . The bolt would fail and catastrophic engine damage would occur costing several thousand to repair. Sure enough shortly after the Drive Easy warranty kicked in the bolt failed and thus I saved a lot of money . It also covered several other items including two fuel pumps. That being said, I have owned several other VWs and have not purchased the warranty. In my opinion it only makes sense if you know there will be a good chance of numerous high $ expenses. If I owned a Touareg, for example, I would buy one. Especially given the 6 year 72k mile warranty I would wait until just before your warranty expires to purchase the extended warranty. I think you can still purchase it anytime before your warranty expires. Why give VW your money possibly 6 years in advance? Wait to make the decision until you know you will continue driving the car past the 6 year 72k mile period. The way technology is headed, by that time in the future, I can imagine many will be excited to switch to an electric vehicle. Good luck.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

twowagons said:


> hi TW I purchased a DE Warranty several years ago for my 2007 3.6 Passat Wagon just before the original warranty expired. The warranty worked perfectly. I purchased it for one reason ,because that model year car was known for a defect with an Oil Pump bolt . The bolt would fail and catastrophic engine damage would occur costing several thousand to repair. Sure enough shortly after the Drive Easy warranty kicked in the bolt failed and thus I saved a lot of money . It also covered several other items including two fuel pumps. That being said, I have owned several other VWs and have not purchased the warranty. In my opinion it only makes sense if you know there will be a good chance of numerous high $ expenses. If I owned a Touareg, for example, I would buy one. Especially given the 6 year 72k mile warranty I would wait until just before your warranty expires to purchase the extended warranty. I think you can still purchase it anytime before your warranty expires. Why give VW your money possibly 6 years in advance? Wait to make the decision until you know you will continue driving the car past the 6 year 72k mile period. The way technology is headed, by that time in the future, I can imagine many will be excited to switch to an electric vehicle. Good luck.


Sage advice.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Thank you for that. I really would like to postpone purchasing the plan, but I'm just not sure it will be offered in the future - I'm also pretty sure the price will go up, maybe allot - the Atlas is still an unproven commodity. That being said, your advise is very sound.

If anyone can give us an idea on the cost, dealer profit margin, etc., for the VW Drive Easy plan in its various forms, i.e., Power-Train, Gold and Platinum with $0, $100 and $250 deductibles, please post. I'd like to know what to expect when I sit down and they start toughing numbers at me.

TWs/VW


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> Thank you for that. I really would like to postpone purchasing the plan, but I'm just not sure it will be offered in the future - I'm also pretty sure the price will go up, maybe allot - the Atlas is still an unproven commodity. That being said, your advise is very sound.
> 
> If anyone can give us an idea on the cost, dealer profit margin, etc., for the VW Drive Easy plan in its various forms, i.e., Power-Train, Gold and Platinum with $0, $100 and $250 deductibles, please post. I'd like to know what to expect when I sit down and they start toughing numbers at me.
> 
> TWs/VW


Ext. warranties are always negotiable. Their initial showing will be at the crazy high list price (kind of like the sticker price on a car). I'd take whatever they tell you and offer them 1/2. There is a ton of profit in all ext. warranties/service contracts. Good luck!


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

I had good success with VW Drive Easy years ago. I put it on a 2005 Touareg which even the "never buy an extended warranty" crowd might agree was a prudent move. Paid for itself over the lifetime of my car. Recently I looked at them for a 2016 Toaureg TDI and their pricing was outrageous (about 9000.00 US).

There were tricks to the trade, though:

Price is negotible. As advised above, offer half. Good starting point anyway. 

Potentially there is a lot of dealer finance margin in these things, and they'll all honor one, so shop around. Soemone earlier posted his contact. I bought mne from a guy in anpther state that didn't tax me on it! (Winning!)

You used to be able to buy it at different prices based on mileage and length. 

As a negative, the Drive Easy, if signed up for on Day One, usurped the warranty...it did not accrue necessarily. The sweet spot for me was to buy it at 9999 miles....that was the best intersection between cost/length of warranty

Note: Also, I don't believe they use the same underwriters as they did before. 

GLW decision. Hope this historical perspective helps.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Thank you. You pointed out something interesting "if signed up for on Day One, usurped the warranty...it did not accrue necessarily". The brochure (link below) states the following:

"Vehicle Service Protection coverage runs concurrently with any applicable manufacturer's warranty. In-Warranty plan expiration is measured in time/miles from the Manufacturer’s Original In-Service Date and zero (0) miles. Out-of-Warranty plan expiration is measured in time/miles from Agreement Purchase Date and the Current Odometer Reading."

https://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom...CBR_180410.pdf

So how, if at all, does the VW Drive Easy vehicle protection plan affect VW's Original Factory coverage?

TWs/VW


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

TWs/VW said:


> Thank you. You pointed out something interesting "if signed up for on Day One, usurped the warranty...it did not accrue necessarily". The brochure (link below) states the following:
> 
> "Vehicle Service Protection coverage runs concurrently with any applicable manufacturer's warranty. In-Warranty plan expiration is measured in time/miles from the Manufacturer’s Original In-Service Date and zero (0) miles. Out-of-Warranty plan expiration is measured in time/miles from Agreement Purchase Date and the Current Odometer Reading."
> 
> ...


See what the F&I guy who wants to sell you the package has to say.

I am not in the market nor pay attention to the Atlas, but if the Atlas has a 72000 mile factory warranty....and you are buying a 120,00 mile coverage plan, you get 120,000 miles coverage for whatever the cost is to you,,,in effect another 48000 mile coverage....and NOT 192,000 miles.

Another question to ask is what happens to the Xwarranty if you trade in the car. 

I get the idea of peace of mind, I get the idea of buying cars and holding on to them...but neither goal actually ever happens. Either cars don't last 15 years or you get bored with it/your needs change before then. 

Find out what the cost differences are if you buy the X-Warr with 0 miles vs. 72000 miles. My guess is that there will be limits for contracts purchased at 72000 miles...you might be able to get 4 yr 48000 miles...a true "extended" warranty. This will get you to the same theoretical target of 120,000 cited earlier. 

Make the F&I guy earn his commissions


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

After much negotiating, almost a full month, I managed not only to learn what the actual Dealer Cost was, but I was also able to purchased the plan at that price.

Now I can't say for sure that all Dealerships receive the same pricing from the Obligor (VW Credit), but hear it is...so don't let those Finance guys take advantage of you...

VW Drive Easy (Platinum), 10 year/150k miles, $100.00 Deductible - Dealer Cost = $2,860.00

TW


----------



## ottobohn (Apr 29, 2019)

TWs/VW said:


> After much negotiating, almost a full month, I managed not only to learn what the actual Dealer Cost was, but I was also able to purchased the plan at that price.
> 
> Now I can't say for sure that all Dealerships receive the same pricing from the Obligor (VW Credit), but hear it is...so don't let those Finance guys take advantage of you...
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information! 
How did you finally get the numbers?
Also, did you happen to find out the Gold / $0 Deductible cost?


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

ottobohn said:


> Thank you for the information!
> How did you finally get the numbers?
> Also, did you happen to find out the Gold / $0 Deductible cost?


The dealership mistakenly committed themselves to selling me the plan "at cost" early in the negotiations in an email communication. I just held them to that by refusing to sign the final paperwork until they produced the actual cost of he plan. I did not learn the cost of other plan options.

TW


----------



## giowop (Apr 30, 2019)

*Get Drive Easy online?*

We just got a new Atlas SEL Premium! The dealer's offer to us for a 10-year, 150K mile Platinum no-deductible was $4000. We declined. Our dealership gives a 10-year, 200k Powertrain warranty, so between that and the 6-yr, 72k standard warranty, we felt that was excessive. I felt like the salesman included it in the deal closing like he had to, and not that he thought there was a shot we'd take it. 

I know that with Hondas, others have had success buying the nationwide Honda VSP from different dealers. In my research I could have gotten an 8-yr, 120k for around $1400. Anyone tried this with VW?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

giowop said:


> We just got a new Atlas SEL Premium! The dealer's offer to us for a 10-year, 150K mile Platinum no-deductible was $4000. We declined. Our dealership gives a 10-year, 200k Powertrain warranty, so between that and the 6-yr, 72k standard warranty, we felt that was excessive. I felt like the salesman included it in the deal closing like he had to, and not that he thought there was a shot we'd take it.
> 
> I know that with Hondas, others have had success buying the nationwide Honda VSP from different dealers. In my research I could have gotten an 8-yr, 120k for around $1400. Anyone tried this with VW?


The fine-print on that 200K powertrain warranty is probalby such that it is nearly impossible to get a pay out on it. You will need to read it like a hawk to find out what you need to do to maintain that. I never buy/care about any of this extended stuff, just the factory warranty, take care of your car, and assume some risk that you will have repairs at some point if you keep the vehicle long enough. ~$3K is a lot money you can just stick it in the bank and there, your'e covered.


----------



## ottobohn (Apr 29, 2019)

Yeah, there's no way I would buy this car without the 10-year protection.
This is a very very competitive price range and segment and something is going to give to enable expected profits.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ottobohn said:


> Yeah, there's no way I would buy this car without the 10-year protection.
> This is a very very competitive price range and segment and something is going to give to enable expected profits.


When I owned an Audi the manufacturer extended warranty was similar to this with one rule. Zero deductible if work was done at the warranty seller and $100 deductible at other Audi or external establishments. The Audi needed some heavy work done around $3000 and it was covered with no questions asked even the the dealer waived the $100 deductible. I do trust the Audi/VW extended warranty and I do plan to purchase it for my Atlas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmy6996 (Oct 28, 2021)

TWs/VW said:


> After much negotiating, almost a full month, I managed not only to learn what the actual Dealer Cost was, but I was also able to purchased the plan at that price.
> 
> Now I can't say for sure that all Dealerships receive the same pricing from the Obligor (VW Credit), but hear it is...so don't let those Finance guys take advantage of you...
> 
> ...


Has anyone seen an updated "cost" since this? I'm wondering what cost is, in October of 2021.


----------



## T1GONE (Jan 23, 2020)

zimmy6996 said:


> Has anyone seen an updated "cost" since this? I'm wondering what cost is, in October of 2021.


I purchased an Atlas and was offered the 6 year /100,000 mile platinum for $2400. I got it, but cancelled the following week. I went with the geico MBI it’s cheaper and it covers the same stuff. 


zimmy6996 said:


> Has anyone seen an updated "cost" since this? I'm wondering what cost is, in October of 2021.


----------



## Pyx44 (Dec 30, 2021)

TWs/VW said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a new 2019 Atlas. Our current vehicle was purchased new in 2003 - 15 years ago. This isn't an unusual length of time for us to own a vehicle, the one before hat had over 300,000 miles on her before we passed it on - I still see it around town now and then. Anyway, VW's 6-year/100k mile factory warranty might be the best in the business, but we are interested in purchasing the 10-year/150k mile Drive Easy plan because we plan on keeping the new Atlas as long as possible.
> 
> So far, two dealers have told me they didn't offer this plan and another said they would start offering it this year. As far as cost to purchase goes, I have no idea what it will (or should) cost to add this plan to our purchase contract - like all things sold by the dealer, I'm sure there is a certain amount of negotiating room on the price. There are three different levels of protection available, Power-Train, Gold and Platinum with $100 and $250 deductibles.
> 
> ...


I see you got a 2022 Passat LTD. I just bought one yesterday, but they didn't have the option of the 10 year 150k mile extended warranty. Did you purchase one when you got your Passat?


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Pyx44 said:


> I see you got a 2022 Passat LTD. I just bought one yesterday, but they didn't have the option of the 10 year 150k mile extended warranty. Did you purchase one when you got your Passat?


That's strange! I did purchase the VW Drive Easy Platinum plan on the '22 Passat - $3,825.00 (120mos/150k mi/$0 Deductable); try searching your VIN at Volkswagen Drive Easy (vwdriveeasy.com) and see what comes up...

TW


----------



## Pyx44 (Dec 30, 2021)

TWs/VW said:


> That's strange! I did purchase the VW Drive Easy Platinum plan on the '22 Passat - $3,825.00 (120mos/150k mi/$0 Deductable); try searching your VIN at Volkswagen Drive Easy (vwdriveeasy.com) and see what comes up...
> 
> TW


Here is what I get when I put in my details. 

"Your vehicle is not eligible for coverage due to one of the following reasons: Your current odometer reading exceeds the coverage eligibility limit, or your New Vehicle Limited Warranty has ended. If you are within the first 30 days of owning this vehicle or for Out-of-Warranty vehicles please see your local Volkswagen Dealership."

I just bought it yesterday though. The highest mileage they offered me was 120k. I did see that it they had an option for 10 years though. I got them down to $2,400 for 6 years, 120k miles. I declined because I just couldn't bring myself to spend that much. I bought a 2022 Honda Odyssey in August, and got the 8 year 120k mile warranty for under $1,200, so I felt like I was being ripped off in the finance office. 

The finance guy had his program setup that showed me all the different coverages and a box for him to put in the price that we agree in to see what the monthly payment will be. He also had a button called "DC" that he could click on that would supposedly say what the dealers cost is. I feel like that is just a gimmic to get customers to feel like they are getting a good deal, because there is no way the cost for them is that high (about $2,380 for 6 year 120k miles). 

Thanks for letting me know what you were able to get. Hope you are enjoying your Passat. This is my first VW, so I hope it doesn't give me any problems.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Pyx44 said:


> Here is what I get when I put in my details.
> 
> "Your vehicle is not eligible for coverage due to one of the following reasons: Your current odometer reading exceeds the coverage eligibility limit, or your New Vehicle Limited Warranty has ended. If you are within the first 30 days of owning this vehicle or for Out-of-Warranty vehicles please see your local Volkswagen Dealership."
> 
> ...


While the warranty extensions are high priced and linked to making the seller a profit, they are also accounting for the likelihood of failure based on previous experience. The fact that your Honda has a lower cost might mean that you should, on average, either use it less or the items being replaced/repaired under warranty are lower in cost vs what the expectation is for the VW. Some brands have higher failure rates or higher repair/maintenance costs, VW is likely on the higher side for a non-premium brand and as we all know, are not exactly known for reliability. The higher cost of an extended warranty is just one more indication.


----------



## Ramprat9 (Aug 2, 2021)

TWs/VW said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a new 2019 Atlas. Our current vehicle was purchased new in 2003 - 15 years ago. This isn't an unusual length of time for us to own a vehicle, the one before hat had over 300,000 miles on her before we passed it on - I still see it around town now and then. Anyway, VW's 6-year/100k mile factory warranty might be the best in the business, but we are interested in purchasing the 10-year/150k mile Drive Easy plan because we plan on keeping the new Atlas as long as possible.
> 
> So far, two dealers have told me they didn't offer this plan and another said they would start offering it this year. As far as cost to purchase goes, I have no idea what it will (or should) cost to add this plan to our purchase contract - like all things sold by the dealer, I'm sure there is a certain amount of negotiating room on the price. There are three different levels of protection available, Power-Train, Gold and Platinum with $100 and $250 deductibles.
> 
> ...


Like any Dealership, the F&I makes the killing since they are the ones who get financing for you and make a killing on the interest rates. My daughter was buying, and F&I wanted close to 2% over what the bank was going to charge her. Anyway, if you can't get the extended warranty at dealer cost or say $100.00 over what the dealership cost is then don't. That extended warranty is the gravy for the F&I dept. Also, never ever finance that extended warranty in your car note. You will be paying more in the long run for it.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

TWs/VW said:


> The dealership mistakenly committed themselves to selling me the plan "at cost" early in the negotiations in an email communication. I just held them to that by refusing to sign the final paperwork until they produced the actual cost of he plan. I did not learn the cost of other plan options.
> 
> TW


you seriously believe that?


----------



## PrestonK (Oct 14, 2012)

I actually bought the warranty and then after the 3G sundown I canceled it. Apple will have a port less iphone that’s not compatible with my wired airplay in the next 3 years. And that’s just a dealbreaker. Not worth it, or the extra few bucks on the payment. IMO.


----------

